# Is this normal after spaying? Pic attached, worried



## Vicki_journalist (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Ruby got spayed yesterday, she bled this morning, I took her back to the vet who said it was nothing to worry about but in the last hour I've noticed this bloody mark/bruise.

I tried cleaning it with a wet cloth but nothing is coming off so it must be inside the skin.

What do you think has caused this?

The vet said this morning she may have bled as her uterus was swollen slighty still from her season and that the blood maybe clotting.

Ruby has swollen up so she gave me anti inflammatory medicacine.

I'm worried this new bruise/mark could be internal bleeding or a heamorrage.

She is acting her usual cheeky self now and I'm trying to keep her calm!

DOES ANYONE HAVE EXPERIENCE OF SOMETHING SIMILAR TO THIS AFTER SPAYING?

Thanks in advance,

Vicki


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

My girl looked just like that after being spayed.
It takes a little while to repair its self and the swelling to subside
If you are unhappy next week,get your vet to have another look.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

there is bound to be a bit of bruising. How long since she had her season,were you a bit quick booking her in.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks ok to me from the pic, im not a vet, but mine all had some bruising after being spayed, its bound to be sore for a while, but if you are worried go back to your vet.


----------



## Vicki_journalist (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone, it just worried me as it was not there earlier.

She had her season within a week of me getting her, which was the middle of december. 

The vet said she was fine to be done after checking her out but I was told today that during the surgery her uterus was slightly swollen still, but the operation went as expected. 

I've just looked up some other people's experiences and this mark must be a bruise. 

I'll keep you all posted. 

Regards, 

Vicki


----------

